# I am arranging a public meeting on the SVR issue...



## hughes (7 Apr 2015)

Quick Question : I want to arrange a public meeting in Dublin city centre hotel this month. Can you send me a message if you are interested in attending OR interested in hosting a meeting elsewhere. Time to take action on Variable Mortgage Rate overcharging Scandal. Post reply on this thread or tweet to @mickohughes


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Apr 2015)

Great initiative hughes.  I had been planning on doing the same thing. So I am delighted to see someone else taking the initiative. 

Brendan


----------



## hughes (8 Apr 2015)

_Hi will see what response is forthcoming. At the very least it will be positive to allow people to see that they are not alone ....the issue is causing real hardship for very many families. _


----------



## SallyM (8 Apr 2015)

Great idea.  I would be very interested in attending.  It is vital that momentum is kept up on this.


----------



## jathclare (8 Apr 2015)

Preferrably at a venue as close to the Central Bank offices on Dame street or IFSC as possible!


----------



## auxred (8 Apr 2015)

Would be interested in attending, would also sign a petition.


----------



## briank (8 Apr 2015)

I would be interested in attending


----------



## Bronte (8 Apr 2015)

Well done Hughes and best of luck.


----------



## Bolter (8 Apr 2015)

Would deffo attend this. It's an absolute disgrace after all the stunts pulled that caused the crash, that after us bailing out the banks, they have such cheek. 
It's a bit like the bully in the playground.. So long as you keep giving em the sweets they keep coming back looking for more!!! We are seen as a soft touch here in Ireland.


----------



## Páid (8 Apr 2015)

I would also attend.


----------



## Cookie123 (8 Apr 2015)

I will attend.. With bells on!


----------



## hughes (8 Apr 2015)

SallyM said:


> Great idea.  I would be very interested in attending.  It is vital that momentum is kept up on this.





SallyM said:


> Great idea.  I would be very interested in attending.  It is vital that momentum is kept up on this.


Great ! Keep on eye on thread and get word out to as many ass possible please.


----------



## 110quests (8 Apr 2015)

I would attend.


----------



## hughes (8 Apr 2015)

110quests said:


> I would attend.


Good - thanks. Watch thread for more info.


----------



## hughes (8 Apr 2015)

110quests said:


> I would attend.


Good - thanks. Watch thread for more info.


----------



## hughes (8 Apr 2015)

110quests said:


> I would attend.


Good - thanks. Watch thread for more info.


----------



## hughes (8 Apr 2015)

110quests said:


> I would attend.


Good - thanks. Watch thread for more info.


----------



## hughes (8 Apr 2015)

110quests said:


> I would attend.


Good - thanks. Watch thread for more info.


----------



## Threadser (8 Apr 2015)

Thanks for taking the iniative on this. I would definitely be interested in attending too!


----------



## hughes (8 Apr 2015)

110quests said:


> I would attend.


----------



## hughes (8 Apr 2015)

Threadser said:


> Thanks for taking the iniative on this. I would definitely be interested in attending too!


Good - thanks. Watch thread for more info.


----------



## hughes (8 Apr 2015)

110quests said:


> I would attend.


Good - thanks. Watch thread for more info.


----------



## Walter Redfern (9 Apr 2015)

Yes. I'm in. I want to do something about the over charging on variable interest.


----------



## demoivre (9 Apr 2015)

hughes said:


> Quick Question : I want to arrange a public meeting in Dublin city centre hotel this month. Can you send me a message if you are interested in attending OR interested in hosting a meeting elsewhere. Time to take action on Variable Mortgage Rate overcharging Scandal. Post reply on this thread or tweet to @mickohughes



Twitter is definitely worth using to gain exposure imo . Getting a re tweet from the likes of the following ( just mentioning a few I follow myself !) can get you serious exposure free ! Don't forget # is your friend too........... #SVRcampaign

David Hall 
David McWilliams
Constantin Gurdgiev
Dearbhail Mcdonald
Miriam O Callaghan
Charlie Weston
Prof John Crown
RTE primetime


----------



## hughes (9 Apr 2015)

demoivre said:


> Twitter is definitely worth using to gain exposure imo . Getting a re tweet from the likes of the following ( just mentioning a few I follow myself !) can get you serious exposure free ! Don't forget # is your friend too........... #SVRcampaign
> 
> David Hall
> David McWilliams
> ...


----------



## hughes (9 Apr 2015)

Thanks !! Will get cracking.


----------



## demoivre (9 Apr 2015)

hughes said:


> Thanks !! Will get cracking.



#goodlad  #soundout


----------



## Bopsy (9 Apr 2015)

Just joined this forum today to show my support and to say I would definitely attend.


----------



## Adriandoyle180 (9 Apr 2015)

I will attend


----------



## TryingHard (9 Apr 2015)

I'll attend.


----------



## seanie (9 Apr 2015)

My idea is basically the formation of a Home-Owners co-operative.

The function of this organisation would be to represent the interests of its members (mortgage holders) on a collective basis when dealing with lenders; particulary around interest rates and mortgage types.

Essentially, it would operate under the same principles underpinning a buying group that negotiates prices and terms with its suppliers. So instead of the suppliers (in this case the- lenders) setting the price (in this case -interest rates) without reference to its customers, they would be forced to do so given the collective strength of the buyer (in this case the members of the co-operative/mortgage holders). Or the co-operative could potentially seek the best deal possible for its members and deal with whatever bank.

You only need to think of the power that Dunnes Stores has over its suppliers where they set the price and state what they are prepared to pay.

The legal structure for such an organisation could be a Company limited by guarantee without share capital. Membership cost would be a tiny sum, thereby potentially attracting huge numbers of mortgage holders who would have nothing to loose by joining. The more members, the greater the negotiating power.

Is an idea such as this credible or possible? It seems unbelieveable that banks can keep raising variable interest rates at a time when the wholesale rate is so low, driving already struggling mortgage holders further into the ground. Their profit margins are excessive and their "solution" of increasing the term of the loan is only a solution for the bank. In fact an increase in the term represents  a bonanza for the banks, thanks to the increased interest that they will reap over the extended term. At  the very least the interest rate should be decreased if the term is longer given that the loan becomes more profitable. Perhaps a Home-owners co-op could have a role here also.


A Co-operative such as this could also demand non-recourse mortgages for its members! Imagine if all future mortgage business was conducted through this organisation. The banks would have no choice but to provide the customer with the type of mortgage that they want and are prepared to purchase.

Would love to hear this idea explored at a public meeting.

Thanks all!


----------



## James Kelly (9 Apr 2015)

I am also willing to attend. This is a huge disgrace by both the banks and the Government in their treatment of ordinary mortgage holders. I am on a mortgage of 210.000 over 30 years and looking at the figures it looks like I am paying an extra 350 a month ! This is pure robbery. A protest default of withholding mortgage by 300,000 mortgage holders would certainly send a message. Remember there is also a case Kenneth and Donna Millar of Portmarnock. http://www.independent.ie/business/...e-hike-decision-says-high-court-30629969.html The Ombudsman is once again totally complicit with the banks on this one. Its is another national disgrace. Everyone who has a variable rate mortgage should be raising it with their banks first and then the Ombudsman until it gets political focus. We need to act now we are losing huge money every month to make the banks profitable. It has to stop now !


----------



## mcgarrett (9 Apr 2015)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Great initiative hughes.  I had been planning on doing the same thing. So I am delighted to see someone else taking the initiative.
> 
> Brendan





Brendan Burgess said:


> Great initiative hughes.  I had been planning on doing the same thing. So I am delighted to see someone else taking the initiative.
> 
> Brendan



Absolutely fantastic .I will definitely attend any meeting any time any place


----------



## Alteczz (9 Apr 2015)

Good idea, would also attend


----------



## KOW (9 Apr 2015)

Have a tracker myself on a RIP. No loan on PPR. Besides the point would definitely attend.


----------



## MaureenMc (9 Apr 2015)

I would attend.


----------



## rosey (9 Apr 2015)

Yes great, I will attend too.


----------



## thequietman15 (9 Apr 2015)

I will attend. Can we agree a twitter hash tag. Are we going to use #SVRcampaign as suggested in an earlier post.


----------



## Bomb Voyage (9 Apr 2015)

I just joined this forum today as I want to show my support for this campaign. I look forward to attending the meeting on this issue when organised.


----------



## thequietman15 (9 Apr 2015)

We will need to setup a Facebook page and a twitter account. Start collecting the email addresses of our bank CEO's CFO's and mortgage managers, TD's and start tweeting on their relevant hash tags and get the pressure on.


----------



## hughes (9 Apr 2015)

Thanks to all for posting threads and confirming intention to attend / take action.  I understand that Primetime RTE ate running a feature on this latest banking scandal tonight.


----------



## bmm (9 Apr 2015)

Its not easy putting yourself out there , so Sarah Hogon, Thank You ! The government should be made pressurise the banks into dropping rates.


----------



## Anzee-Panzee (9 Apr 2015)

I will definitely attend.


----------



## el chapucero (9 Apr 2015)

I also support this campaign. Keep the pressure on to stop the gouging of families and individuals by banks.It is even worse considering that some of these banks are owned by our own Government.


----------



## LDU (9 Apr 2015)

I support this campaign and will definitely attend.


----------



## bdecuc (9 Apr 2015)

I'll also be at any meeting organised. Well done to all who've helped publicise this issue and especially Brendan Burgess and Sarah Hogan. I've written to all my TDs, the Minister for Finance and thanked Deputy McGrath for putting in the Private Member's Motion last week. 

We've got to keep the momentum going on this. There's no doubt given the publicity in the last week or so and the fact that this issue affects 300,000 mortgage holders that significant pressure could be put on both the Government and the banks. I think it's deeply unfair and wrong for banks to deliberately target vulnerable (many negative equity) customers to almost singlehandedly recapitalise the banking system! We can't alone be expected to make good on the ill-judged decisions taken by banks in the past.


----------



## beth (9 Apr 2015)

hughes said:


> Quick Question : I want to arrange a public meeting in Dublin city centre hotel this month. Can you send me a message if you are interested in attending OR interested in hosting a meeting elsewhere. Time to take action on Variable Mortgage Rate overcharging Scandal. Post reply on this thread or tweet to @mickohughes


----------



## hughes (10 Apr 2015)

thequietman15 said:


> I will attend. Can we agree a twitter hash tag. Are we going to use #SVRcampaign as suggested in an earlier post.


Hi thanks for suggestion ....will revert asap as you' re correct that this is important. Glad you came on board.


----------



## beth (10 Apr 2015)

I would be interested in attending a meeting.


hughes said:


> Quick Question : I want to arrange a public meeting in Dublin city centre hotel this month. Can you send me a message if you are interested in attending OR interested in hosting a meeting elsewhere. Time to take action on Variable Mortgage Rate overcharging Scandal. Post reply on this thread or tweet to @mickohughes





hughes said:


> Quick Question : I want to arrange a public meeting in Dublin city centre hotel this month. Can you send me a message if you are interested in attending OR interested in hosting a meeting elsewhere. Time to take action on Variable Mortgage Rate overcharging Scandal. Post reply on this thread or tweet to @mickohughes


----------



## Bronte (10 Apr 2015)

Askaboutmoney - this thread presumably - is mentioned in this article

http://www.independent.ie/business/...g-angry-customer-attacks-bosses-31127385.html


----------



## caraghc (10 Apr 2015)

I will attend too.  Currently have a mortgage on what was my PPR (I lived there quite happily for 6 years) - I was forced to move to a different part of the country to gain full time employment.  I'm now stuck in rental accommodation with my husband - struggling to get a deposit together to enable us to purchase our own home - all the while I'm supplementing my mortgage payment by 50%.  Plus the government consider the rent I receive as "income" and tax me on it......  My mortgage is with KBC - and they are not budging on rates..


----------



## Domhnall O'Sullivan (10 Apr 2015)

I would attend  please post details when and where...


----------



## hughes (10 Apr 2015)

Thanks to all who have posted and expressed interest in attending meeting. There's strength in numbers but also encouragement in knowing that you' re not alone in facing this issue. We expect to have details of meeting venue/time etc confirmed by end of next week. In meantime keep the faith and lobby as many of your public reps as you can ( be nice as most of them will agree and see the unfairness here even if they're not prepared to admit it).


----------



## sundance (10 Apr 2015)

Hi Huges, you are doing fab work, its a credit to you speaking on behalf of us all, yes will be at the meeting and will encourage as many people that I know as possible to attend also, I have emailed 5 politicians now at this stage, We all need to keep the pressure on now, this campaign really is attracting attention, Well done to you and Brendan on primetime last night...Keep up the good work.....


----------



## thunder (10 Apr 2015)

I will also attend, its time we did something about excessive variable rate mortgages, its great to see strength in numbers, I was beginning to lose hope and almost accept the ill treatment I have been getting from E.B.S. I have a standard variable rate mortgage which I took out in 2007. I am now in negative equity and therefore unable to switch mortgage provider. In a time of recession with job losses and pay cuts it is inconceivable that banks are ripping off a cohort of borrowers to this extent.  Because it has not been highlighted in the media until recently people were beginning to feel isolated. I salute the brave people who are willing to put themselves out there and make this a national issue  - well done and thanks


----------



## Inkey (10 Apr 2015)

Well done hughes ,will try and attend ,we have already bailed out the banks , now they are robbing us a yet again ,its an absolute disgrace paying the highest SVR in europe !


----------



## MorgVar (10 Apr 2015)

Thanks to all for great work to date. On the venue for public meeting which I will attend and promote, can I suggest that consideration be given to location such as Athlone or Tullamore, for people such as I living outside of Dublin. This may increase attendance.

Can I also suggest a Saturday in mid May after Bank Holiday. I think Twitter, facebook etc will be critical to success and ongoing campaign. Awareness of this website and discussions need to be promoted at every opportunity. Thanks.


hughes said:


> Thanks to all who have posted and expressed interest in attending meeting. There's strength in numbers but also encouragement in knowing that you' re not alone in facing this issue. We expect to have details of meeting venue/time etc confirmed by end of next week. In meantime keep the faith and lobby as many of your public reps as you can ( be nice as most of them will agree and see the unfairness here even if they're not prepared to admit it).


----------



## Dannyboy2013 (10 Apr 2015)

Great work Hughes. I will attend. 
On a side note I was in Permanent TSBs Rathfarnham branch today and was surprised to see they were in the midst of renovating the place. 
As a contractor myself  i would be able to say it appears to be quite a costly renovation with the best of materials going in. 
Anybody who has been in that branch would know that it was hardly in a state of disrepair previously. In fact it was one of the more modern bank branches you would see.

It really felt like a frivolous waste of money to me from a loss making bank who needed the taxpayer to prop up their debts.

I would love to renovate my own home but i cant as I have to pay my debts including my 4.5 SVR.

It really felt like another slap in the face to be honest.

Rain hail or snow I will attend your meeting.


----------



## Dover (11 Apr 2015)

hughes said:


> Quick Question : I want to arrange a public meeting in Dublin city centre hotel this month. Can you send me a message if you are interested in attending OR interested in hosting a meeting elsewhere. Time to take action on Variable Mortgage Rate overcharging Scandal. Post reply on this thread or tweet to @mickohughes



Yes would definitely be interested, also encouraging people to hold similar meetings in different parts of the country would be a good way of making more noise . It s numbers of people that will motivate politicians !


----------



## Pat Mc Cann (11 Apr 2015)

I am interested


----------



## Eureka101 (11 Apr 2015)

Pat Mc Cann said:


> I am interested


Delighted to have discovered this forum and well done on the work so far.

I am being fleeced by danske 4.95% variable and am just about to progress a complaint to the ombudsman citing danske's response to my complaint that 'market conditions' allow them to charge so much.
The only market conditions i can see are 

A) lack of competition
B) 0.05% charged by the ECB to the banks.
C) many vrm holders in nevative equity and unable to switch.

I will also be contacting my local TD


----------



## MorgVar (12 Apr 2015)

hughes said:


> Quick Question : I want to arrange a public meeting in Dublin city centre hotel this month. Can you send me a message if you are interested in attending OR interested in hosting a meeting elsewhere. Time to take action on Variable Mortgage Rate overcharging Scandal. Post reply on this thread or tweet to @mickohughes


 
Can I check if facebook or twitter has been set up? In todays Indo article Sara refers to facebook SVRmortagecampaign? Thanks.


----------



## Nathalie El Baba (12 Apr 2015)

Thankyou for pushing this forward. I would be interested in attending or helping to set up a meeting in Limerick/Galway if anyone else is interested. I wouldn't be able to make it up to Dublin, but am totally up for petitioning out politicians.


----------



## Clonback (12 Apr 2015)

Well done Hughes.I look forward to attending the meeting----bring it on.
It is vital that we spread the news.


----------



## dgray_ie (12 Apr 2015)

Keep up the good work, I have a SVR mortgage with BOI @4.25% - this needs to change, otherwise Im for switching! - I will try my best to attend.


----------



## hughes (12 Apr 2015)

Nathalie El Baba said:


> Thankyou for pushing this forward. I would be interested in attending or helping to set up a meeting in Limerick/Galway if anyone else is interested. I wouldn't be able to make it up to Dublin, but am totally up for petitioning out politicians.


Thank you for your response.....pls keep am eye on thread and ask as many as possible to lobby on this issue. Talk soon.


----------



## MorgVar (12 Apr 2015)

hughes said:


> Thank you for your response.....pls keep am eye on thread and ask as many as possible to lobby on this issue. Talk soon.


 
I see facebook set up under SVR Mortgages Ireland- please spread message widely


----------



## PTSBCase (12 Apr 2015)

Link is www.facebook.com/SVRmortgagecampaign


----------



## wheeler (13 Apr 2015)

I would attend.


----------



## highsvr (13 Apr 2015)

I will attend meeting also. Thanks for all the great work in highlighting this issue.  Think the key is political pressure and election, whatever party promises to resolve the issue could be getting huge number of votes!


----------



## MorgVar (13 Apr 2015)

*COMMENTS ON WEBSITE/IMPACT TO DATE*

Im new to this site as I see are many others in past week. Im becoming more disillusioned with the impact on a number of aspects:

*Contributions;* Many of the posts on this and other threads are repeats and in form of pretty academic debates bewteen members on various points of detail. At the end of the day considerable energy is expended and nothing is achived by this endless debate. Its unclear if many posters are variabale mortage holders themselves. The core elements of the debate also become confused over time.

*Impact;* As a variable mortage holder my interest is in advaning this campaign  and hopefully a solution, attending and supporting the planned public meeting, creating awareness which is crucial using social media and as many outlets as possible. Our message must go way beyond this website if we are to have any impact eg its disappointing  only approx 350  likes on facebook page to date- needs to be many thousands. I would welcome debate and discussion on how to advance these aspects.

Is there potential for interested members to link up off line on these issues?. A number of Regional meetings on the issue in the next month would appear to be critical.

*Political pressure*; Interested members need to have a professional campaign of continuous  lobbying of all politicians . Its critical that the momentum built up in past 2 weeks is maximised as it will be very difficult to maintain this over next 6 months.

*Number of Threads*; There appears to be too may threads eg Public Meeting, Key Posts, and many others on the variable issue and impact is being lost . I note many members need to post on various threads.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Apr 2015)

Hi MortVar 

Very good points. 

I have moved the general discussion of the issues to this thread

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/thread...ue-removed-from-public-meeting-thread.193297/

Please keep this thread for discussing the meeting and related campaign suggestions.

It's probably better not to make posts such as  "I will attend.   I took out a mortgage in 2010 and they are charging me... I want to move but I can't "  This will prompt others to question and challenge you  which takes the thread off topic again. By all means, tell your stories, but in a separate thread.

Thanks


----------



## MorgVar (14 Apr 2015)

Thanks Brendan
On the planned public meeting do you know of any more details on this?

I suggest we need  Information Meetings in a number of  locations as well as Dublin, eg
Cork, Galway, Athlone, Limerick to begin with. If local interest is sufficient Brendan would you come to speak at these ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Apr 2015)

MorgVar said:


> If local interest is sufficient Brendan would you come to speak at these ?



Hi MorgVar

I would. 

Brendan


----------



## Andrew (15 Apr 2015)

Great idea would go& i am trying to spread the word among family &friends unfortunate enough to be on variables.facebook page is very good.

_  Off topic content deleted - Folks please stop making general points in this thread. Make them in another thread, so that this thread does not go off topic - Brendan _


----------



## Leaky1 (15 Apr 2015)

I'd attend in Dublin. Currently with EBS.
I'll keep watching the Facebook page for info - have shared the FB page.


----------



## Bamocom (15 Apr 2015)

MorgVar said:


> *COMMENTS ON WEBSITE/IMPACT TO DATE*
> 
> Im new to this site as I see are many others in past week. Im becoming more disillusioned with the impact on a number of aspects:
> 
> ...



I agree with your sentiments, We need a structured campaign, Social Media , Radio, Politicians, and what way to vote in next election, 300,000 svr victims will equal a lot of votes , and if these votes are  marshalled correctly, we may get what we want.


----------



## hughes (15 Apr 2015)

News in  Relation to Public Meeting. Watch this thread and Facebook page for details of date / venue / time. SVR rates issue is causing hardship for thousands of families. The Government saybthey can't / won't help ( Enda Kenny 15/4/2015 Dail). . Time for public action. Details to follow very shortly.


----------



## Bronte (16 Apr 2015)

Kenny is just electioneering.  Will the meeting be in Dublin?


----------



## MurtC (17 Apr 2015)

I would definitely attend this meeting.


----------



## 44brendan (17 Apr 2015)

post moved to general discussion thread!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Apr 2015)

Now that the details have been agreed, I have started a new thread here

* Public meeting Thursday 7th May, Ballsbridge Hotel, 7 pm*


----------

